# altima 2006 custom gps



## codru (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi, i have a 2006 2.5 sl altima w/o navigation, but i would really like to have one installed, what would be the best choice and where in Canada would it be possible to have the navigation system installed for me?

thanks


----------

